# Will This Venison Salami make it?



## frankieg3 (Dec 14, 2016)

So from the prior thread, I converted the meat mixed with instacure#2 into salami- originally intended for jerky- last night and hung it at 75F @ 75% RH. It has  turned completely red overnight. Pic below. 













IMG_3996.JPG



__ frankieg3
__ Dec 14, 2016






My first batch of venison salami has been fermenting for 3 days in the same conditions. Some of them have turned red completely and firmed a bit while others have only partially turned and some of the area is still grayish in color. So my question is...in the picture below, are the ones that have not turned completely red junk or will they continue to change through the drying process? Plan on putting them in basement at 53 degrees and 70% RH in an old fridge rigged with fan, humidifier etc. I am thinking maybe my mixing of the bactoferm was not as robust as necessary and this has caused the splotchy conversion? 













IMG_3995.JPG



__ frankieg3
__ Dec 14, 2016






I'm a newbie and you all clearly have a great deal of experience so I thank you in advance. 

Frank


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2016)

Are you using UMAi salami bags? If you are you dont need any Humidity. Just fermentation time and then into the fridge.

3 day fermentation on the bottom pic with the discoloration at the bottom. IMHO i would say toss those, thats to much Added Water or liquid. Top pick looks good.

Elk salami in UMAi bags, yes the UMAi bag will get loose and separate from the meat.













Umelk3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 14, 2016


----------



## frankieg3 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes using Umai and thought to myself...if I am vacuum sealing the bags then the humidity won't do diddly... Thanks for the tip. I'll toss any that are not completely turned and keep the rest. Thanks for the reply. 

Frank


----------

